# Say something/things good about yourself



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Pay yourself a compliment.

1. I'm not as weird as I like to think I am.
2. I am awesome.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

1. I'm a girl.
2. I'm pretty
3. I'm a smart asian <3


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am very wise, dependable, and motivated.


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

I am considerate
I am empathetic
I am funny
I am artistic
I am smart enough to be accepted to graduate school


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't smell funny.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I'm considerate of others
I have a good imagination
I'm fairly good at writing


----------



## mysteryguy85 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am thoughtful
I give good gifts
I am a trustworthy person
I'm not into shady stuff like some people 
I'm a GOOD person wholeheartedly


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm funny
I'm nice
I'm appreciative
I'm highly competitive
I'm very determined
and I'm the best damn race car driver on earth! Dare to challenge me? lol :twisted


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I can procrastinate for a really long time.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

I do well in school.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm trustworthy.
I have a strong work ethic.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Im dead sexy!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

At least my ears aren't growing (any bigger)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

"Get the new messenger upgrade!"
Well, I did ask to see a new ad for once, but these chicks are, well, let's sort it from left to right.
a) holy hell her tits are practically in her mouth
b) cracked out
c) prostitute (wear a shirt, please. and put your lips away...they look detachable)

So in reply to this thread I guess I could say I excel in sarcasm.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

flapjacker said:


> Pay yourself a compliment.
> 
> 1. I'm not as weird as I like to think I am.
> 2. I am awesome.


Lol, excellent.

I'm probably weirder than I like to think I am.

But I'm very determined, and helpful.


----------



## laffinizluv (Dec 15, 2008)

-I'm smart
-I'm funny
-I have alot of love in my heart
-When I care, I CARE.
-I'm empathetic
-I'm a hard worker
-I have alot of faith that things will work out for the better
-I am loved
-I'm alive
-I'm considerate
-I'm always willing to help

Wow, looks like we all have alot in common?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm not as bad as hitler


----------

